# TWW at 44? Can it really happen?



## MCD (Jan 16, 2011)

Folks, I'm 44 and have just done my first IVF.  i had no idea what you ladies have been through, I found it exhausting and emotionally the hardest thing I've been through.  
The first two weeks are hard, injections, side effects of hormone treatment.  But nothing prepared me for the anxiety of the TWW.
I just need to know that at my age, it can happen. I was told we would struggle to have eggs, and we did only two though.  The clinic warned us that we were expecting a lot ot if they both fertilised, but they did and went back in on 19th Jan as top grade.

So my PG is Wed 2nd Feb and i am really really afraid.  Despite all of the hopes can it work?


----------



## Zebbie( (May 23, 2010)

Hello there.  A friend of mine has two children - the youngest one concieved whilst she was 45 and there are other similar stories elsewhere on these boards.  So try to keep positive - easier said than done, I know. 

You have done really well so far with two eggs fertilised and on board - I can imagine the 2ww is a nightmare as there is not much you can do but wait.  Will be thinking of you with fingers crossed. 

Good luck and lets us all know how you get on on Wednesday.

Zebbie x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear MCD

Well done on getting this far.  Sending you lots of     .  I was lucky enough to beat the odds - twice - and I hope very much that you will be lucky too.

Ellie


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

You still have a chance so try and remain positive.  Good luck xx


----------



## MCD (Jan 16, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies.  I did my test this morning and it was positive -but only just positive! could hardly see the line! whats worrying me is that after i tested, I had a real rush of blood -bright red, watery.  Now I'm afraid to test again in case I've just lost what I've just found.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

MCD


I dont think doing another pg test would give you the answer tbh, if and thats only an if its not longer a positive then it can take a few days for the pg test to change.  You could leave it a few days and then test or go see your gp and get a blood test, i think they do another one 3 days later to check the numbers are rising.  I am really sorry that you are going through this. xxxxxxx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I did a test and only had a really really faint line as well.  I did them every day and a week later the line was very strong, I was pregnant after all.  In my case it didn't work out in the end but that was bad luck, here's hoping yours is progressing well.


----------

